# IAT Sensor Trouble HELP!!! Please.



## Euronut86 (Dec 12, 2009)

1 Fault Found:
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too High 
P0113 - 35-00 - - 
01 A6 2.7T
The sensor has been replaced with a brand new Audi Part but this code keeps coming back. Any thoughts? I'm loosing my hairover this.
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!P.S. The throtle boot doesnt appear to have any rips.
Steve


----------

